# Ford 5000 restoration photos



## tomo

We recently took in this 5000 from Christopher B from N. Alabama. The tractor belonged to his grandfather and he wants it re-done as close to original as possible. The tractor has been in a barn for the last 18 years and has not been started. After draining the bad fuel and a days worth of work we got her to bust off!

I'll try to keep the progress updated with photos.


----------



## tomo

Looks like a family of rats were living under the hood


----------



## BelarusBulldog

I'm going to keep an eye on this, looks like it will be a winner! Keep up the good work and pictures. Bye


----------



## wjjones

BelarusBulldog said:


> I'm going to keep an eye on this, looks like it will be a winner! Keep up the good work and pictures. Bye




Me too this is going to be very interesting I like seeing these old tractors come back to life, and to see it step by step will be great.


----------



## Argee

Nice project.


----------



## JoeBuyer

Nice. Looking forward to see how it goes


----------



## tomo

Little sheet metal work and a little colorhttp://cdn.tractorforum.com/images/smilies/14.gif


----------



## JoeBuyer

tomo said:


> Little sheet metal work and a little colorhttp://cdn.tractorforum.com/images/smilies/14.gif


Very nice work and nice paint booth you have there! Are you a professional?


----------



## tomo

Thank you. We are hardly pro's, we have a wholesale truck and equipment dealership and started working on a few tractors when we were slow. Its fun and satisfying work for us.


----------



## JoeBuyer

tomo said:


> Thank you. We are hardly pro's, we have a wholesale truck and equipment dealership and started working on a few tractors when we were slow. Its fun and satisfying work for us.


Maybe you should go into the business. If you do I would stick to the tractors that will resell. I see many old tractors are all fixed up that have no three point hitch, etc and they just don't sell. Unless you want to drive them in a parade that is.


----------



## tomo

Got a good bit done this week and hope to have the tractor chassis in primer early next week. Notice a picture of the battery pan, we put some "patches" where it rusted through. sandblasted and primed both sides with metal lock before 2 good coats of marine primer. We will put a piece of rubber mud flap over to insulate the battery, maybe it will last another 40 years or so.....


----------



## stephenscity

Just spotted this post Enjoyed up til now looking forward to the updates!!!


----------



## JoeBuyer

tomo said:


> Got a good bit done this week and hope to have the tractor chassis in primer early next week. Notice a picture of the battery pan, we put some "patches" where it rusted through. sandblasted and primed both sides with metal lock before 2 good coats of marine primer. We will put a piece of rubber mud flap over to insulate the battery, maybe it will last another 40 years or so.....


Not to be a broken record, but,,,,,,Dang I wish I had access to a paint booth like that.


----------



## tomo

A few pics "primer and paint"


----------



## wjjones

JoeBuyer said:


> Not to be a broken record, but,,,,,,Dang I wish I had access to a paint booth like that.




Me too. Nice job tomo its looking real good I cant wait to see it put back together.


----------



## JoeBuyer

More nice work! Good job.


----------



## tomo

Re-sprayed the sheet metal for the 3rd time. We are having trouble with the factory paint laying down right, dont know if its us or the paint. Sometimes the stuff at the dealer sits on the shelf a while and even with vigorous shaking and stirring it wont come back.

Any way here are a few pictures laying down the white on the side of the hood and cowls.


----------



## Greginnd

I'm always amazed that you can just spray the darn thing with paint and all the parts will still work.


----------



## tomo

A few more pics starting assembly, new gauge cluster and wiring harnesses .


----------



## pogobill

That tractor is looking great. You are sure doing a nice job!


----------



## tomo

A little assembly this weekend


----------



## tomo

The wheels have been a booger! We had to weld all the holes from the rust over the past 50 years and slowly build up the metal the grind and shape it back into place. pictures show the wheels in grey powder coat primer and white marine grade enamel.


----------



## tomo

Put some new Firestones on the old girl today. She's starting to come together!


----------



## JoeBuyer

Makes me want to add blue to my red, yellow, green, grey, orange and white tractor collection. You are doing very nice work.


----------



## pogobill

Man, that's lookin' good!


----------



## Mikeburg

Just a note to say Nice Work, I wish my 9000 could look like this 5000.
Where did the new gauge cluster come from????


----------



## wjjones

Its starting to come together, and it looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## tomo

Thank you for the comment Mike, the cluster came from our local New Holland dealer.


----------



## Argee

You guys are doing a great job!!


----------



## StratmooreFarms

The Ford 5000 is my favorite all around tractor. Great looking work on this one.


----------



## KellyTractors

Looks top quality by someone who knows what they are doing with the right equipment.


----------



## tomo

Sorry there haven't been any up-dates in a while. We have been "on and off" this project for a while.

When we started this project we thought we may have had a stuck ring or plunger in the injector pump. Well that wasn't the case at all. We couldn't get her to crank without a lot of effort. Tried everything we could to "free up" the rings but in the end the pictures tell the tale. Any way she will purr when she's back together!


----------



## Mikeburg

looking like needs some attention, I may know why mine turns over a bit slow, I thought it was because of compression


----------



## dyt4000

I've seen worse pistons and cylinders! It's gonna be perfect when you are through. I can't wait to see the finished product! You sir, are an artist!


----------



## JoeBuyer

I agree, all looks like it will be a good rebuild candidate


----------



## tomo

*Finally*

The Old Girl is finished! What an epic trip this has been, full of surprises! Its truly a labor of love and I'm thankful for the opportunity!


----------



## Mikeburg

Congrat's! That will be a great Xmas Gift. I know it wasn't supposed to be but the season is here!


----------



## Cublover

You guys do good work! That tractor deserves to be 'Tractor of the Month for January! I am nominating it right NOW!!


----------



## Biker

I like to say thanks for the post, I have learnt a lot. 
I can see how to do and what can be done.. 
I like that tractors are so open and easy and keen to please.


----------



## brian20

its looking great man!


----------



## tired-retired

Just stumbled onto this post. Enjoyed looking through it and seeing your progress. We had a friend that started up a Ford tractor business in the early 50's and I always admired their appearance. Only thing we ever got there was a one row mounted corn picker and it was mounted on a JD 520. Until recent years, it was the best thing I ever saw for picking up down corn. One year after a hurricane we had to pick in one direction because the corn was down so bad. Mighty slow going, but we never thought much about it. It just had to be done and that Ford picker would get it done. Picking 8 rows now, just can't imagine going back to those days. Pick a wagon load of corn and then kick it out of the wagon into an elevator running it up over the side of the truck. Those were the last days of our handling ear corn. Then came the combine with a 2 row picker head. Sorry for the ramblings of an old geezer.


----------

